

TokBox acquired by Telefónica - jstin
http://www.tokbox.com/blog/tokbox-now-a-telefonica-digital-company/

======
rdegges
Congrats to the TokBox team. I know Jonathan Mumm (met him at a hackathon last
year). He was an amazing dude, and one of the best developer evangelists I've
had the pleasure of working with.

Best of luck to the ToxBox team! :D

~~~
rohanpai
I second that, TokBox developer evangelists are really nice and helpful.

~~~
songzme
Thanks Rohan! Rdegges, hope to meet you at future events!

------
marquis
This is fantastic news, good to see this means these guys will stick around
for quite a while to come. It's quite a remarkable service, I'm not aware of
any embedded (unobtrusive) video chat alternatives aside from rolling your own
Red5 servers and managing the load.

------
twog
Anyone have the terms of the deal?

